# CALLING ALL CLASSICAL GUITAR PLAYERS: New Tony McManus album?



## deweybug (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey everyone!! I just thought I would post this great short video of Tony McManus talking about his upcoming album, and playing a bit of the songs off of it. What are your thoughts on this? I think it's an amazing story that he learned how to play classical guitar all by ear and arranged these pieces himself (for the most part.)






Also, check out this video if you want to see him just playing one full song:






Thoughts?
Enjoy!!


----------

